# Painted one plush, and flubbed another



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

So far, so flubbed. (Mushu) His body is way too long, and I'm too low on white fleece to start over on him. Which is blargh!









Painted Hu-plush!


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

They look nice! How big are they?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

The second one is sooo cute!


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

thats pretty awesome!! and u gave me an idea!! ill share it once i make it


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

FishFriend9292 said:


> They look nice! How big are they?


Hu-plush (the EE) is 12.5-13" including caudal.
Shu-Plush (the white one) is too long for my ruler lol


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

These are amazing!! :-D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Mushu-plush is finished as far as sewing is concerned, but painting anything past his eyes will have to wait till tomorrow. Then I need to decide if I'm going to paint him as he was when I bought him, or how he is now (which would be extensive)









Another exciting bit of news, someone wants to order a custom from me. I haven't done a crown yet, so wish me luck!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

How much to order?? ;-)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

$30. I charge more for these than I do the other minions I make, because they're hand sewn, and take forever. I started on Mushu at 1:30pm, finished the sewing at 1:30am, I only stopped working a couple of times to make dinner, and give my poor hands a rest.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Mushu plush is painted!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

That one is so cool!! What do you mean by painted?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

fabric paint


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Those are awesome! You're really talented


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you ^_^


----------

